# control people: keep them ignorant



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...-come-from-One-in-three-youths-dont-know.html

*Where do milk, eggs and bacon come from? One in three youths don't know
Fewer than half of young UK adults know butter comes from a dairy cow and a third do not know eggs come from hens, according to a survey. *

More than a third of 16 to 23-year-olds (36%) do NOT know bacon comes from pigs and FOUR in 10 (40%) FAILED to link milk with an image of a dairy cow, with 7% linking it to wheat, the poll of 2,000 people for charity LEAF (Linking Environment And Farming) found.

Some 41% correctly linked butter to a dairy cow, with 8% linking it to beef cattle, while 67% were able to link eggs to an image of a hen but 11% thought they came from wheat or maize.

A total of 6% of those questioned knew that salad dressing could come from rapeseed (canola) oil, compared with the national average among all age groups of 24%.

Although four in 10 young adults (43%) considered themselves knowledgeable about where their food comes from, the RESULTS revealed a "shocking" LACK OF KNOWLEDGE about how the most basic food is produced, the charity said.

"Despite what they think, young adults are clearly becoming removed from where their food comes from.

"Three in 10 adults born in the 1990s haven't visited a farm in more than 10 years, if at all, which is a real shame as our farmers not only play an important role in food production but are passionate about engaging and reconnecting consumers too."

The charity, which is organising an Open Farm Sunday event this weekend, also found almost two-thirds of young adults (64%) did not know that new potatoes would be available from British farms in June, and one in 10 (10%) thought they took less than a month to grow.

OnePoll surveyed 2,000 British adults online between May 11 and 14.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok, I'm NOT that old (b 1984) and I find it almost beyond belief that so many people could be so ignorant. I also find the amount of blanket assumption justification for wrong answers disturbing in the comments section. Sorry, but 'taking the piss' doesn't cut it... threaten those who 'fail' these tests with reductions of their dole allotment and see how fast they 'learn', if you truly think they're not "taking a 'silly quiz' seriously".

:gaah:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Adult friend won't eat fresh eggs straight from the farm. Grocery store eggs are "better".


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, is that ever scary! I have had people ask me "Why do you hunt, how can you kill for food?" and I ask them how they eat. They say that they get their food from the grocery store and that they only eat chicken/pork/beef/etc. I ask them what is the difference between me killing my food and them paying someone to kill their food. 

The blank stare is always amazing!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well if the grocery stores run out I will LMAO when people have no idea where else food comes from. To be that ignorant of a staple of life, something you eat 3 times a day, is shocking. Letting the gov take care of you is great for some people but when the gov fumbles the job enjoy bewilderment and starvation moron.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I find that to be very sad (and scary). A lot of people are too far removed from their food sources. 

On a side note: It is interesting to see how different cultures are closer to their food sources than others. I occasionally shop at stores that are geared toward Hispanic and Korean shoppers. If you go there you can find beef and pork heads in the freezer case. In my opinion, most American shoppers would be offended and shocked to realize that there steaks and chops once had a face. :dunno:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> I find that to be very sad (and scary). A lot of people are too far removed from their food sources.
> 
> On a side note: It is interesting to see how different cultures are closer to their food sources than others. I occasionally shop at stores that are geared toward Hispanic and Korean shoppers. If you go there you can find beef and pork heads in the freezer case. In my opinion, most American shoppers would be offended and shocked to realize that there steaks and chops once had a face. :dunno:


LOL

We went to a company bbq a few years back where they cooked the whole hog, (head and all) The number of folks that freaked out (men and women)was unreal. :lolsmash::lolsmash::lolsmash:

After that they only cooked a side of the hog and some chicken. I still smile thinking about that.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Google how many of these retards can't even find their own country on a map.

Abortion might be morally wrong, but these idiots grow up to vote!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

But they don’t have to worry about where the food originally comes from, as long as they can get fries with that.

I do not get to mingle with the general population much anymore, self-inflicted isolationism. But do get a few eye openers from time to time. Last one was last summer. I brought in some heirloom tomatoes to work that are white/red/purple/yellow (forget the name) and folks would not touch them. I also tried one of the purple varieties that have black cavities inside, they thought they were rotten. Wouldn’t even take a taste if I offered them one. I did not care for them, too acidic so only grew them the one year. People will also [email protected]@k over any extra produce I bring in and not take them if there is any blemish on them. A crack on a tomato, I end up taking it home that night. Heaven forbid if there is a brown scab on a green bean! Folks have been asking when I am going to bring extra’s in this year, I tell them with the new puppy I have a much smaller garden due to no time for it.

It really is sad. If it is not perfection it gets passed over.

One good thing though. A lot of my garden is stealth this year, planted all around the yard with only a small portion in the actual garden plot. When the zombies come to raid my garden they can have all that is in there, I will have plenty more that they won’t recognize as food. I bet they even trample the potatoes not knowing what they are.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

partdeux said:


> Adult friend won't eat fresh eggs straight from the farm. Grocery store eggs are "better".


That's crazy.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

not only that, but theres a growing number of kids that dont understand that sex leads to kids... we keep cutting exucation, and then get surprised and indignant at the yields of these cuts...

not to worry tho, theres money o plenty for building prisons and paying prison guards. in jail, no one needs to know where their foods come from.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

partdeux said:


> Adult friend won't eat fresh eggs straight from the farm. Grocery store eggs are "better".


That's my mom. She won't take any of our "free range" eggs. She only uses *Egglands Best* :gaah:


----------



## brownb (Jun 10, 2012)

Reading everyone's posts is entertaining and quite scary too. It's a sad track that our youth are traveling these days. Make a contribution to a better future for your kids and home school them. Make whatever sacrifice you have to , i.e. a smaller tv or older vehicle that you can fix yourself and teach your kids to fix and become self reliant. Your kids will never go to a farm or ranch and learn where their food comes from on a government sanctioned field trip because that would make them see sheep for what they are.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Woody said:


> It really is sad. If it is not perfection it gets passed over.
> 
> One good thing though. ..... I will have plenty more that they won't recognize as food. I bet they even trample the potatoes not knowing what they are.


I guess that would have to be the "up" side of this thread. If ppl don't know where their food comes from, and refuse to eat tomatoes with splits or fruit with a bruise, that leaves more for others.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I wonder where hogs head cheese comes from? know a lot of people that eat it and didn't know how it was made. around here people eat just about anything that doesn't get them first . and eat or use most of it. how many people know how to make a sewing needle from a bone? or how to use the marrow from a bone? I am not educated in these things but I read about them out of interest and fascination. I like knowing a different way of doing things, never did like following the masses.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

My little brother will not eat eggs from our chickens either.. His daughter mows them down! he claims that they "taste" different. YES THEY DO !! THEY TASTE LIKE THEY SHOULD NOT WATERED DOWN PALE SHADOWS OF THEMSELVES.. There. I feel better now.. 
But I've heard it from many.. my eggs are too "eggy" holy crap I wonder if these folks get a good steak from a grass fed cow if they are gonna say ick.. 
it's to "beefy".
I ended up tho having a great group of families that love fresh eggs and are bummed that my hens are not producing well this year so I have none to sell.. well hopefully my new bunch of 20 will start popping them out soon.
My biggest thing was when my kids were small they were not the biggest on veggies and the neighborhood kids were not much help as they didnt' eat them either. till I grew a huge fence full of purple podded pole beans and a smaller fence full of snow peas. I had my kids and their friends(pretty much most of the kids in our small town) out by the fence.. I was picking and they were curious and I was eating them raw and offered them to all the kids and low and behold many are like "it's not green/it's not washed/it's not cooked" on and on till one boy(son's best friend who was starving all the time) took a couple ate them and proclaimed them 'the best" then they all had to eat them. After that tho I had to send bean seeds home with them and instructions for next year. 
At the same time the older neighbor who was like another uncle to me hollered out.. "You aren't gonna have any for dinner if you keep eating off the fence!" I walked over and told him.. shhhhh... they are eating veggies!
This same thing happened with another set of young kids who now live in the area.. they had no clue you could eat beans raw or how they grew or any thing. They helped me pick one day and I sent home enuf for them to have a good dinners worth.. While the one mom called to say thanks the other one called and bitched. Her main problem.. now her kids would not eat the beans out of a can any longer. And snapping and cleaning them was too much work. Oh well.. those same kids got packets of bean seed the next year and their dad put up the fencing for them.. so I guess dad liked the beans .
I think it is a matter of people who know "infecting" the littles with the yearning for something better. Fresher.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I had some Americanna chickens one year and had really pretty green eggs, all shades of green, just lovely. I had a lady who let out a gasp when she saw them and asked if the insides were green too!!?? Really? I also have a lot of grunts and groans about duck eggs. I personally think they are better than chicken eggs, but whatever. This is all from my "rural" friends and neighbors. City folk will pay me $4.00 a dozen for my 'organic, free range" brown chicken eggs. They don't have a clue what free range or organic means and since I get that much for them I don't want to tell them it means the chickens walk around my yard and eat bugs.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodandd...-come-from-One-in-three-youths-dont-know.html
> 
> *Where do milk, eggs and bacon come from? One in three youths don't know
> Fewer than half of young UK adults know butter comes from a dairy cow and a third do not know eggs come from hens, according to a survey. *


I don't think that's an attempt to control people by keeping them ignorant. You can function perfectly well in normal economic times without knowing where bacon comes from.

To me, the real crime is not teaching children proper lessons in economics. Such as the fact that raising tax rates results in less taxes being collected but lowering tax rates results in more taxes being collected.

The temporary surplus under Clinton was due to Clinton lowering capital gains taxes. That created a flood of taxes due to a lot of people refusing to sell property and investments because they didn't want to pay the high taxes for doing so. Then when the rates where lowered there was a stampede to sell before rates went up again.


----------



## bigpaul (Jun 16, 2012)

i think if you asked most kids, well the city ones anyway, where their food comes from you would get the answer:"Duh! the supermarket?" they all expect their meat either to come in shrink rapped packets or from Mcdonalds or KFC!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

BillS said:


> I don't think that's an attempt to control people by keeping them ignorant. You can function perfectly well in normal economic times without knowing where bacon comes from.


I guess it is all in how one looks at it ...


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

LD,

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> That's my mom. She won't take any of our "free range" eggs. She only uses *Egglands Best* :gaah:


They are lower in cholesteral, don't ya know. I saw the commercial!


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

Boy, these people would not like sausage if they knew how it was made either


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

BillS said:


> To me, the real crime is not teaching children proper lessons in economics. Such as the fact that raising tax rates results in less taxes being collected but lowering tax rates results in more taxes being collected.
> 
> The temporary surplus under Clinton....


That has been proven time & again & it is well explained right on IRS.gov.

http://www.irs.gov/app/understandingTaxes/student/whys_thm05_les01.jsp

Legislators have three needs in mind as they prepare tax laws- -the need to raise revenue, the need to be fair to taxpayers, and the need to influence taxpayers' behavior.

In other words, to discourage a behavior, tax it. To encourage a behavior, subsidize it. When you tax income more, effort will decrease. Less effort, less revenue. Tax it enough & effort will stop completely. Zero effort, zero revenue. In our infinite wisdom we tax productive work, savings & investment. We subsidize slothfulness, debt & having more kids than you can take of. Then we act surprised when things go awry.

To add to your point on taxes, how many people will enthusiastically agree to "Tax the rich corporations" but not themselves. Yea ok, raise taxes on big oil, railroads, trucking companies, then get mad when you have to pay more for gas & consumer goods. Did they think these corporations had a fairy godmother that would pay this. Are people really so dumb that they don't know increasing the cost to bring a product to market adds to the final cost of the product?

The same with all of the excess regulations governing business. While some rules are needed, the alphabet agencies, (EPA, NLRB, JUSTICE, ETC) are completely out of control. Then we get mad when a company looks for friendlier turf. Surprise!! Some countries actually like having rich corporations invest and create local jobs & they like having rich executives living there & spending money there.

And finally:
There was no surplus under Clinton, temporary or otherwise. In every Clinton budget there was a deficit & the national debt increased. We had to borrow additional money every year. All eight of them. You always have to dig a little deeper to discover what the lame stream media is trying to feed you.



Riverdale said:


> Boy, these people would not like sausage if they knew how it was made either


 Scrapple either.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Mmmmm scrapple and fried mush!

Almost as good as souse meat and scrambled eggs!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

TopTop said:


> And finally:
> There was no surplus under Clinton, temporary or otherwise. In every Clinton budget there was a deficit & the national debt increased. We had to borrow additional money every year. All eight of them. You always have to dig a little deeper to discover what the lame stream media is trying to feed you.


I was pretty young at the time, but it seemed to me that the "voodoo economics" they were accusing Bush(41) of they (the Clinton admin) were actually doing...  

I asked my father when Fannie/Freddy was getting the big Clinton 'push', "how can so many poor people buy houses?" and his response was "people smarter than us in the govt have figured this all out, it must be a good thing"  (my Dad isn't terribly naive except when it comes to his opinion that the govt is comprised of people and people are inherently good... I think they're actually rabid wombats that would eat their young  )

Seems to be on par with all of the accusations that the Bush(43) administration was going to abuse The patriot Act that the CURRENT batch of sumbiches seems to have no problems getting away with. :rant:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Well said, TopTop!


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

The good thing is that when the SHTF these dead beats will die out first.

That kinda makes me smile.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillS said:


> I don't think that's an attempt to control people by keeping them ignorant. You can function perfectly well in normal economic times without knowing where bacon comes from.
> 
> To me, the real crime is not teaching children proper lessons in economics. Such as the fact that raising tax rates results in less taxes being collected but lowering tax rates results in more taxes being collected.


The title of the OP was meant to show this as an example of ignorance, as does your post; both posts illuminate symptoms, not the disease.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

That whole thing confuses hell out of me, my right brain says, "it could work" my left brain asks if I'm smoking angel dust.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

If people are convinced that their food comes from the supermarket, when you control that food, you control those people...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

People that damn stupid deserve to starve.that sh1t they call food is just corporate chems and machine flavored crud.its not even real food.real food dies when you eat it.


----------

